# Hudson Valley NY or Western CT Trainers?



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in a search of a trainer for a new puppy, I would like to start with basic obedience. Does anyone have any suggestions for someone preferably in Dutchess/Putnam County or if not western CT could work as well.

So far I have found the following trainers but haven't contacted anyone yet...

Three Dogs Training
Top Notch Dog Training

Any comments/opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Is Albany too far for you?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Is Albany too far for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yeah, Albany is too far.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would ask if you can observe-dog obedience clubs are also a good place to go


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I know a great trainer in northwestern CT, I can PM you if it's not too far for you.


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> I know a great trainer in northwestern CT, I can PM you if it's not too far for you.


That would be great, I can see how close they are.


----------

